
Show HN: Fill common PDF forms on the web with Anvil - mrbogle
https://www.useanvil.com/free-forms/
======
mrbogle
Hey! Anvil founder here. Anvil’s goal is to help the world move beyond PDF’s
and paper forms. We are building a simple online tool to help anyone convert
their existing paperwork into online workflows that can be shared directly
with customers / employees.

Imagine being able to create a TurboTax-like experience for any form or set of
forms. Then instead of emailing around sensitive information, and manually
typing it into other software systems, have the information automatically
synced to where it is needed. This is what we are trying to do with Anvil.

As we build out our conversion tool, we have been dog-fooding it by converting
a bunch of forms we need into Anvil Flows. Today we are launching a subset of
these forms for anyone to experience the joy of filling out an Anvil form when
compared to a musty old PDF or even worse, paper form.

If there are forms you hate filling out, post in the comments and we will
prioritize getting those converted into Anvil Flows!

~~~
thedangler
I would love to use this to let my clients fill out my contract forms. Right
now I make a little form for them to fill out then I hand bomb the form. I
Fill in additional company information then send it off for a digital
signature. Anyway I we can work on getting my forms digitized.

~~~
manggit
Other Anvil founder here. Thats great to hear! Shoot us a message at
hello@useanvil.com mentioning the ShowHN and we would be happy to see what we
can do for you.

------
bretthellman
This is the slickest, least sexy thing I've seen in a while.

------
monicaemiller
I hate PDFs with a passion since it's usually linked to Adobe, which now
require a subscription unless you have an old version of Reader. I love the
simplicity of Anvil. Rooting for your success!

~~~
manggit
Thank you! PDF forms are why we started this company, the process of
downloading, printing, filling out, scanning and then emailing drove us to
build a better solution.

